# Fujitsu-Siemens Lifebook AH 530/HD 6 Problem!!!!!!



## Guzkiller (19. September 2011)

Servus zuammen,

Han da ein problemchen und würde gerne eure hilfe in anspruch nehmen^^

Hab das obengenannte gerät vor 2 wochen bekommen und noch nichts weiter gemacht auser office anwendungen. bis ich mal auf die idee gekommen bin ein spiel zu installieren in dem fall war es F1 2010, spiel gestartet und siehe da es ist kaum spielbar(1280x720 und alles auf mittel) obwohl ein Core I3 380, eine Radeon HD6530M Und 4GB Ram verbaut sind, woran könnte das denn bitte liegen. Achja Windows 7 x64 is Druff


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2011)

Die Karte ist eine umbenannte mobile 5650. Für F1 2010 sollte die aber echt reichen: Dirt2 und Dirt 3 zB laufen auf mittel mit der 5650 auf um die 40FPS: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ 

 Kann es sein, dass Du bei dem Notebooks erst die Karte aktivieren musst und ansonsten nur ein INtel-Chip aktiv ist? ODer dass die CPU nicht hochtaktet? Stell mal bei den ENergieoptionen testweise auf "maximale Leistung" oder so. Treiber sind aber alle aktuell?


----------



## Guzkiller (19. September 2011)

Ich hab kein peil was du mit aktivieren meinst^^

Ja die Treiber sind aufn aktuellen stand!

Kann es seine das Es vieleicht ein problem mit dem Core I3 ist weil der hat ja nur 2 Cores mit HT 4


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2011)

Bei manchen Notebooks ist, wenn man kein 3D braucht, nur ein INtel-Onboardchip aktiv. Die AMD-Karte schaltet nur bei BEdarf ein. VIELLEICHT musst Du die Karte halt selber einschalten, eben "aktivieren".


Die CPU sollte eigentlich auch reichen. Wie hast Du denn getestet? Mit vielen PC-Gegnern? Teste doch mal irgendwas wie freie Fahrt oder Training oder Zeitfahren oder so, wo Du allein auf der Strecke bist. Wenn das dann viel besser geht, reicht die CPU wohl wirklich nicht für die Gegner aus. Aber ich meine, ein Dualcore müsste reichen.


----------



## Guzkiller (19. September 2011)

Der I3 hat kein aktiverten Onboard Chip  hab grad festtgestellt das ich laut GPU-Z einen Radeon HD 5650m drinne hab.
EDIT: 
Jetzt funktionierts ich hab vergessen bei meinem Energieplan die Grafikkarte anstatt Optimaler Akkulebensduer auf Optimale Leistung zu stellen. 

Kann geschlossen werden^^

"*Herbboy" Danke für deine Hilfe^^
*


----------

